# Schwinn Paramount Youth Race Team?



## Bike Recyclery (Apr 10, 2018)

I recently acquired these two caps in an old Schwinn dealer buyout.  The shop owner told me they were signed by the Paramount youth racing team.  Do any of you recognize the names on here, or know general info about these teams?

Happy pedaling!


----------

